# Software Update



## Makai Guy (Mar 14, 2014)

We took a short shutdown right around midnight Mar 14 EDT to install a patch to our bulletin board software from vBulletin.   We don't expect you'll notice any difference in the board.

But if you have any problems, please use THIS thread to report them.


----------

